# Gpu-Z opencl crash



## Hemzei (May 7, 2016)

When i launch GPU-Z i get a warning saying "The OpenCL library crashed while scanning for OpenCL support, etc etc. After clicking "OK" it crashes and i get "An unrecoverable error has occured @ 0x5AAf48FB in GPU-Z.

I've tried to google around and found some AMD/ATI/Intel drivers crashing it, so i've removed all AMD/ATI stuff that i could find, and updated Intel drivers (though i don't see them in device manager).

Also used DDU to clean install my nvidia drivers atleast thrice.

I did download some older version of GPU-Z (file name is GPU-Z.0.8.6) and it gives a different crash popup "ATI OpenCL driver bug detected, skipping OpenCL detection. Uninstall the AMD Stream SDK / OpenCL driver to re-enable this functionality." I can't find anything AMD/ATI SDK related files on my pc, i guess they got deleted with amd catalyst while running the uninstaller. 

Errorlog.txt says something about nvcuda.dll in system32, if i install the latest nvidia driver it puts the DLL file there, but then my OBS crashes, deleting the DLL from system32 fixes my OBS crashing but not GPU-Z.

Most people say that this is a nvidia driver problem "re install blablabla" I got a new gpu 2days ago and no matter how many times i install the latest drivers (also tried some old drivers) this happens.


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2016)

Hmm, you are talking about both AMD and Nvidia!

Enter your system specs: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs


----------



## Hemzei (May 7, 2016)

Done, i had some shitty amd gpu since my old gtx 580 broke, just got a new gtx 970. so thats why i was speaking both


----------



## Hemzei (May 7, 2016)

Update.

The obs/sony vegas crashing started like 5months ago when my old GTX 580 started crashing and showing artifacts (now dead gpu).

both obs and gpuz give the same error, unhandled exception/access violation in (0xc0000005).

googling this error code, it seems to be a ram issue, so i went and took out all my ram and put a new stick in, no change.

in the last week i've got a new Mobo, gpu, cpu and ram, no change.

tried atleast 5 different nvidia drivers, no change.

I'm starting to think its my OS/SSD, but doing a factory reset sucks with 10/1 internet when you have close to 600gb of games...


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 6, 2016)

Uninstall any Intel GPU/OpenCl drivers you might have installed previously. There sometimes seems to be a conflict between Intel OpenCL & AMD/NVIDIA, leading to crashes


----------



## magicm3n (Oct 12, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> Uninstall any Intel GPU/OpenCl drivers


Hi! How can I do this? I did not install anything like that.
I have the same problem the second time. 
The first time I did not find anything and had to reinstall Windows. That helped.
But two weeks later, again the same problem. I can not reinstall windows every time. I have to find the cause. How can i do this?
I tried to delete the nvidia driver with DDU and reinstall it. The same.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 12, 2016)

Go to device manager, right click the intel graphics device, select disable. if that doesn't help right click and uninstall, check the "uninstall drivers" checkbox


----------



## magicm3n (Oct 12, 2016)

There is no intel graphics device.


----------

